# Squash Court in Tecom Area



## Nihara (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi, Just moved into the Tecom, Al Barsha. Does anyone know a squash court close to Tecom except the one in the Fraiser Suites, Media City. Many Thanks.


----------



## Frodo182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nihara said:


> Hi, Just moved into the Tecom, Al Barsha. Does anyone know a squash court close to Tecom except the one in the Fraiser Suites, Media City. Many Thanks.


I live in Al Barsha and I'm also looking for squash courts in this area. Please let me know if you find/found anything. Would be much appreciated.

Best Regards


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

I know there is one in Liwa Heights on JLT.


----------



## emmauae (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi am looking for someone to play squash with, I can go anywhere. Stay in touch. Cheers


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

emmauae said:


> Hi am looking for someone to play squash with, I can go anywhere. Stay in touch. Cheers


You shouldn't have to many problems finding a partner. Where are you based, what standard are you? I'm good but not great more doing it for the fitness, based in the marina.


----------



## emmauae (Aug 7, 2011)

Southak said:


> You shouldn't have to many problems finding a partner. Where are you based, what standard are you? I'm good but not great more doing it for the fitness, based in the marina.



Hello,

Thank you for getting back to me

I am not great, I play only since last year but I love it

Live in jumeirah 3 ( limit to um suqueim)

Give me a shout if you want to have a game sometime

0506259277

Cheers


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

emmauae said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are there any courts in your area?


----------



## emmauae (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello

Not really, appart in the Jumeirah beach hotel , where you need to be a member to play


----------



## karthi selvaratnam (Jan 30, 2012)

*Squash*

I play regularly at the Emirates Golf Club as well Jebel Ali Village Club.I am a member and I can sign you in,when ever you wish to play.Do let me know when you would wish to play.I play with a group of players from all sorts of nationalities,so its great fun.My contact is 050 4963562



Nihara said:


> Hi, Just moved into the Tecom, Al Barsha. Does anyone know a squash court close to Tecom except the one in the Fraiser Suites, Media City. Many Thanks.


----------



## karthi selvaratnam (Jan 30, 2012)

I play regularly at the Emirates Golf Club as well Jebel Ali Village Club.I am a member and I can sign you in,when ever you wish to play.Do let me know when you would wish to play.I play with a group of players from all sorts of nationalities,so its great fun.My contact is 050 4963562


----------



## karthi selvaratnam (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi
Can play squash most days at the Jebel Ali Village club and Emirates Golf Club



emmauae said:


> Hi am looking for someone to play squash with, I can go anywhere. Stay in touch. Cheers


----------



## karthi selvaratnam (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi
We can play at Emirates Golf Club or Jebel Ali Village Club anytime that suits you.They are both very close to TEECOM.
Regards
Karthi



Nihara said:


> Hi, Just moved into the Tecom, Al Barsha. Does anyone know a squash court close to Tecom except the one in the Fraiser Suites, Media City. Many Thanks.


----------



## Alija_MN (May 31, 2012)

*Squash*



Nihara said:


> Hi, Just moved into the Tecom, Al Barsha. Does anyone know a squash court close to Tecom except the one in the Fraiser Suites, Media City. Many Thanks.


Hellow Nihara, 

I live in Tecom as well and found one squash court in JLT with a member of only AED 300 per month. Now is to look for partner to start playing  Please let me know if you are still around and want to play. 

thanks,
MN


----------



## skier (Apr 13, 2012)

how's in for a game t'row (saturday)? got car, so pretty flexible..

I'm 24, Swiss, just arrived two weeks ago, working for next couple of months here in Media City.

Been playing Squash for a while back home, and would say fairly average player.

drop me a message/call on 0503566200


----------

